# Toilet fills normally but slowly drains out and does not flush completely.



## Ashtonm743 (Nov 4, 2012)

About 2 weeks ago my toilet started to just fill up and then drain really slow, i have tried several things online so far, When i pour a bucket of water in it flushes just fine. I have plunged it and snaked it several times, even tried emergency septic tank unblocker thinking that there is a problem with my septic tank, However i dont think that is the case because none of the other drains in the house, or the washing machine drain slowly. This is the only toilet in the house and has always worked perfectly, Me and my wife live alone and neither one of us has flushed any other objects down that could potentially get stuck in the trap. We do not have one of those jet things at the bottom and i have cleaned out all of the holes under the rim with a coat hanger. The only thing i have not tried is pulling the toilet and replacing the wax ring. I have also not checked the vent but i have never had a problem with it in the past........any ideas?

Ashton


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2012)

Have you checked that the tank is filling to proper level and delivers all the water when flushed? And welcome to the site!!


----------



## Gonzowerke (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you bought a new toilet yet? I ask only because of how old your post is. I just joined today, was looking for any posts with my shower problem, and yours came up in the search results.

I had your EXACT problem. You toilet has a crack in it, and is leaking down. Your toilet is exactly like your sink in terms of flow path. You have the large bowl, then the double U bend beneath it to trap water, thereby sealing off sewer gasses from coming into your home, or in the case of the toilet, to hold water in the bowl. When you flush, water from the tank enters the bowl. The weight of this additional water pushes the water already in the bowl out the U bend and down the pipe, using the siphon principle to empty the bowl. If you have no water around the toilet, then you crack is in the bend between where it turns up, and then back down to the floor, allowing the bowl to empty into the down pipe.
      Anything can cause this crack. Mine looked like a casting flaw, but I'm told just age will do it too, as these are just big pieces of porcelain, and are fragile as such.

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------

